# General Metro



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Down to the wire and need to find a M/L machine. Used the K-750, great machine, Spartan M-300, great machine. But just starting off I want to keep debt to a minimum. 

Looking at the General Metro. 75' of 5/8" my price $1400. Is it a good machine?
Most sewers around here are 75' or less, some 100', over 100' no one uses anything but an IRM or jetter. Will it handle a 25' extension?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Um! You want to use 5/8" as yur primary mainline machine? I can see Spartans .66 magnum cable at a minimum, but not in a general metro. I used one many years ago. I'll take any old beat up loud squeaky 300 over a new shiny metro. Other than that I didn't use that thing for very long it sucked in roots


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank's! My supply house doesn't even have one for me to look at in person.

Problem I'm finding is around here no one has new or used M-300's or K-750's for sale and new is not in my budgit. My main concern is that it'd be under powered. 

For just under $300 more I could get the full size General Speedrooter 92, but that's a beast when it comes to size! The first thing I asked was if that stupid donkey d!(k could be removed. Drain cleaning is like fishing... ya gotta feel the line.

When it comes to 3-4" lines 5/8" is my favorite. I've used 3/4 before, but outside of 6" lines I can't stand it.

You're in SoCal, that's where I started drain cleaning and plumbing after the Marine Corps. Worked for Drain Patrol out of Mira Mesa north of Miramar.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I use a Spartan 300 with .55 as my primary 4" main line machine. That General machine looks to be a POS.

Man up now and you won't have to pay again later.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Have you looked at used machines? 

What about the speed rooter 92, or the maxi rooter?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Looked for used equipment in MI and surrounding, all over, even a employer I left 4+ years ago that had three vans fully loaded. He's down to 1 set of machines plus back ups.

I heard of some place in Detroit that has nearly new Spartans, but all of my google skills can't find it. It was about 10 years ago that my friend dealt with them, and being Detroit, who knows if they are even around anymore.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Allan j Coleman has used refurbished equipment. Give them a call. They are in Chicago.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

About 3.5-4hrs from me each way, shipping might be cheaper. I'll give them a call, see what they have. Thanks!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Where are u located?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Just west of Lansing MI, if you look at your right hand, middle and a tad south... sounds odd, but people in the LP use it as a map. LOL! Works though.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

The Cable Center has rebuilt and used also. They are in St Louis. May be to far for you but sometimes shipping is cheap


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Go with what you know; K-60 with the 7/8" cable. The k-50 for smaller, indoor lines with the 5/8" cable and the drum attachment with 5/16" inner core cable.

Unless you're bent on the other machines in your posts, the Ridgid sectional machines are a nice combination.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Go with what you know; K-60 with the 7/8" cable. The k-50 for smaller, indoor lines with the 5/8" cable and the drum attachment with 5/16" inner core cable.
> 
> Unless you're bent on the other machines in your posts, the Ridgid sectional machines are a nice combination.


How does the K-50 work? The only sectional machine I've ran is the K-1500 (or IRM as we called it) 1 1/4" cable. Not a bad machine, but I'd never want to use one by my lonesome unless I'm cabling an outside clean out. Does the K-50 work the same with the cable flopping around behind the machine? Never used one or even seen one.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Go with what you know; K-60 with the 7/8" cable. The k-50 for smaller, indoor lines with the 5/8" cable and the drum attachment with 5/16" inner core cable.
> 
> Unless you're bent on the other machines in your posts, the Ridgid sectional machines are a nice combination.






The K-50 can use the 5/8" or a smaller drum attachment. My drum has 5/16" inner core. The 5/8" will not flop around inside if the user attaches a sleeve on the machine. The sleeve is a must indoors or in the grass. When a sectional's cable is twisting in the grass, it gets all wound up with grass.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I know this horse will never die, so I'm going to beat it some more...

I've been reading a lot on this site, lots of good info, jokes/joshing, and knowledgeable people.

I'm curious about a few things, and don't want to stomp on other people's threads so this one will do...

I see posts of people saying they can run a 5/8" cable in a 2" trap with such and such machine, etc. Now I'll be the first to admit I don't know everything or every product out there, but the 5/8" cables I've always used/seen have a steel braided core and cannot see one going through a 2" line with any kind of trap or long sweep 90. That said, I have sent one through the cleanout of a floor drain/laundry/kitchen line with a minor kink and no cutter in a line that I knew was a straight shot to the main, but other than that.....

My prefered cable applications are 1/4 drill snake (fan boy of the super vee) for tubs, 3/8" for sink, laundry, shower and floor drains, 5/8" for 3"&4" mains. There has become an industry standard out here that a cable goes no further than 100', and no 5/8" cable goes into a 6" line, beyond 100' or larger than 4" it's the jetter only. In the past I've gone out 300' with a 5/8" cable, which was dumb, but worked. With the "IRM" 1 1/4" cable over 4 years I've used it maybe a dozen times, and only at the same two houses.

I missed out on a "remanufactured" (Looked new to me) Spartan 300 on their site for $1800 something shipped. I honestly don't see the advantage of the K-7500 over the K-750 in my area other than the steel drum. So I'm pretty much set on the 750 or the 300.... going to call around to the places mentioned today while I have no work scheduled.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> The K-50 can use the 5/8" or a smaller drum attachment. My drum has 5/16" inner core. The 5/8" will not flop around inside if the user attaches a sleeve on the machine. The sleeve is a must indoors or in the grass. When a sectional's cable is twisting in the grass, it gets all wound up with grass.


So would this be a good set up?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ridgid-5900...666?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460d85c2ba


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> So would this be a good set up?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ridgid-5900...666?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460d85c2ba


That will do about 99% of all secondary lines.


----------

